# Your Biggest Walleye



## njsimonson

What's the biggest walleye you've caught? Either in inches or in pounds, kept or released. These forums are kinda stagnating. Thought I'd spur up some conversations, so let's get the fish stories rolling.

My biggest is a hair over 28 inches, didn't weigh it, but guessed it between 8 and 9. I caught and released it at Devils Lake this spring using a jig and twister tipped with a minnow.


----------



## mallardhunter

I suppose mine was about 5 pounds, but the one I was really proud of is when I caught one with a tag on it.


----------



## Goosepride

Just a tick over seven pounds. This summer at a small body of water in Saskatchewan.


----------



## waterwolf

Open water my best is 30.5", and few years back pulled a 29.5" through the ice. Both released, worst part of it, dropped the camera down the hole about an hour after catching it  just a few f'n himmers were shouted after that....


----------



## drjongy

My biggest walleye is probably only around 5 pounds. My friend caught a 10 pounder out of the Red this spring and is getting it mounted.


----------



## dblkluk

14Lb 2oz. Tobin lake, five minutes after catching my previous biggin of 12lb 2oz!
Both were released!!


----------



## dosch

10 lb. 6 oz DL ice 4/09/96


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

29 in. Basket Lake, Ontario Put it on the wall and it looks great.


----------



## Rick Davis

I caught a 10 lb. 7 oz eye at Devils Lake 3/23/02. Shes hangin on the wall in my office. I've caught a few 8's and 9's, they all go back until I get 
that 12+. :beer:


----------



## djleye

29 3/4 ", Lac Seul, Ontario. Told myself I would only mount a 32" one so it went back!!!!


----------



## north14

27 1/2" -- Lake Darling--7/1/04 :beer:


----------



## smalls

dblklk- Tobin Lake is cheating. So is Lake Erie :wink: How long ago did you go up to Tobin, I would love to get up there or Gunisao (sp?) next summer.

That said right around 8 or 9lbs out of our very own Devils Lake.


----------



## Maverick

I have caught bigger in Devilssss but no pic.s to show? This was caught in some slew?


----------



## duckslayer

29 in this summer(more like winter) pre fishing for the casino cup tourney. many others that week 24-28 in.


----------



## djleye

Damn boy....get some protection on that head!!!!  8) 8)

You guys or anyone else fish that slough this year????


----------



## mallard

29 3/4",29 1/2",and 29 1/2".I am still waiting for that elusive 30"+ walleye.Went to Fort Peck,MT twice and still looking for a pig.


----------



## dblkluk

Smalls, It might be a little bit of cheatin' but its damn fun.  I haven't been up there in four or five years. We used to fish it at least once or twice a year!
Ok then.... around here, several around 8 nothing over nine!


----------



## smalls

Now that I think of it, Selkirk is cheating too... and bay de noc...and the columbia river, but that's about it.


----------



## RWHONKER

11lbs. 7oz. Mississippi River Pool 4


----------



## njsimonson

Ha, you guys say you were "cheating," that is funny stuff. Its the way I felt on Devils Lake this spring. It was ridiculous. Cast after cast and nothing but fish from 2-10 pounds.

Mav - I'm not a fan of sunscreen, but DAMN! you need to make an investment in some SPF 3000!!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen

Mine was a female that had just spawned out. She was 29 1/2 inches long and weighed in at 9.25lbs. I thought it was a log, she didn't pull hardly at all. I would have been intresting to see how much she _did_ weigh...oh yeah it was on Big Stone and I let it go...


----------



## strand

Mine, 6.45 lbs was on the hard water at chris cove on sakakawea, I had the auger up to the motor that day,brrrr. That area is now pretty much void of water.


----------



## holmsvc

My largest is 28 3/4 inches from star lake mn. I caught it on a shiner and a varrmint spoon at 8:30 at night on new years day. My second biggest is 28 inches. I caught that one on the sheyenne river north of valley city.


----------



## MOSSBACK

I have caught many walleys up to about 6lbs on Devils Lake but the biggest one I ever caught was below the little dam in Valley City on a daredevil in the fall 8lbs back in 1993 that was the summer it flooded real bad in V. C.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

8lbs 8oz. Dad and I caught 3 whoppers in one day. My walleye 8.8, my dad's walleye 9.9, and my dad's lake trout 7.8

Fished the tailrace in 1989, all were caught from 1:00PM - 3:00 PM


----------



## curty

1.5 pounds.    Well you asked!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

> 1.5 pounds. Well you asked!


 :lol:

29" last summer out of pickeral lake by detroit lakes.


----------



## NWWalleyeGuy

Well, my largest is only 14.4 lbs but I'm hoping to improve on that next month on a long weekend on the Columbia. Last March, my fishing partner put this nice 18.06 lber in the boat on the same stretch of river. I sure didn't catch them this big when I lived in NoDak...but I sure caught a lot more in NoDak.










It is an amazing place out here. Only the transplanted NoDakers and Minnesotans fish for these HUGE walleye. The natives fish salmon and would rather see the walleye eliminated from our waters.

Chris


----------



## njsimonson

NWWalleyeGuy said:


> Well, my largest is only 14.4 lbs but ...


Heh heh...yeah "only."


----------



## seabass

29 1/2 inches out of Blueberry Lake, MN. Night fishing in my waders with shallow running rapalas... Caught another 7 days later! ... but haven't gotten above 5 lbs in the last five years.


----------



## jacks

2 walleyes when I was younger that were 8 and a half pounds caught out of Sakakawea.


----------



## Maverick

Seeing as I just bought a boat this summer, and will be the water twice as much. I think I am going to stock up on the sun block. Amazing enough I didn't get that bad of a burn. I tan real easy, especially being in the sun as much as I am. I kind of like having the maroon look!

You should have seen me after the first trip to the Missouri withScott(Deltaboy) and Chris. I was even more red then. I almost had heat stroke out there, and all we were doing was fishing!


----------



## duxnbux

7lbs 8 Oz when I was younger...haven't had as much time to fish in the past few years..


----------



## djleye

Here is my Lac Seul Walleye, 29 3/4". I tried to stretch him so I could say I caught a 30 incher but I just couldn't. Oh, by the way.....Lac seul, Ontario is cheating too. Two years ago we sat on a reef and 5 guys caught 10- 8# walleyes in a half hour. Unbelievable fishery!!!










Not the best picture, but, Oh well. Notice Mav I have my bald melon covered!!! :lol:


----------



## fishhook

My wife had one up to the boat about 6 years ago...it must have been 12-13 lbs...that was what everyone estimated it at anyway. We were trolling twisters tipped with crawlers and had been catching nothing but northerns and she had a good one hooked so I was slowly reaching for the net and we looked down and that thing surfaced right next to the boat and i about shiated my pants..freeked out...went to net it, hit in the head and it started to run, almost taking her overboard with it. She was using an crappy old closed face reel and the drag was set to tight and she started pulling back and I was yelling give it some line give it some line and.....SNAP.....the line broke...I damn neered cried. She just said, oh well, can i get a new lure. I was sooooooo ******. Probably saved myself a few hundred dolla though.

This was almost caught in a small lake in southern manitoba.

The next 4-5 days it was all i could think about......I can still picture the whole event.....disaster.


----------



## Niles Short

not to stir the pot used to fish exclusivly at night with raps. No S..... boated well over 200 eyes over 25inch however only about 40 were over 27 and 3 were 29? and 1 at 30 all released. Might seem like alot but not really at times i would fish over 30 hours aweek anight and did it for close to 10 years this was not long ago. I have just lost interest or time or both. 
My daughters when i could talk them into had also probrobly a good doz 26-28 between them when they were between the ages of 10 and 14. Most nights you would get at least 1 over 26. Night fishing is a blast try it sometimes it takes awhile to get the hang of it


----------



## sandman

I caught a 9lb10oz last fall then followed it up with a 10lb10oz last month. Both were caught from shore on the North Sk River not far from where I live.
As for Tobin Lake being cheating - I live 1 1/2 hours from there. I don't go there often but my biggest ever from there is well under 5lbs. Once I had a big fish on just downstream from the first dam but it turned out to be a 10lb Sturgeon. No doubt its a trophy fish factory but you still have to catch them. It also holds monster pike. I was trolling there last month with a 10" Suick thriller using a 12" leader and 30lb powerpro line when I had a huge hit and reeled in nothing but line - scary.


----------



## FACE

32" and 13.5# at Lake of the Woods.
Every year there it is common to catch at least one over 30" per group of six guys.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

thats a nice looking mount. :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson

Caught and released.


----------



## bear04

My biggest was 8# 11oz on Red lake we caught many that were up around the 4 or 5# range that weekend, along with some massive crappies.good times.

____________________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## G7

I netted this hog for my best friend. It was the biggest I have ever personally witnessed. 32.5" caught in 2000.

My personal best is 30.5" in 2001 and 30.25" in 2002.

All were released.


----------



## Mud15

29 1/2 inches 10 pounds caught in a creek by my house using a sucker minnow. i ate him.


----------



## njsimonson

> i ate him


Man...just trying to PO all of us C&R guys aren't ya


----------



## Mud15

C and R guys? i ate him and he was good! :lol:


----------



## Mud15

i catch and release plenty but i like to eat walleyes there my favorite!


----------



## stevepike

Several around 5 lb but nothing over 7. Still waiting for other interests to pull me to Devils or Sak at the right time.

Too many 20"+ trout and honkers calling at the wrong times. Then there is coyote depredation controls. And beavers. And Snows. And... Spring, DL I will be there. Pic of a 7.5 lb + or my name is not Chris Hustad.

Good luck all. 8)


----------



## farmerj

Every June we go to the English River in Ontario for a week. It is about the only time I go after walleye.

With a full license you can bring home 4 fish, 1 of which can be a trophy (over 28") The slot is from like 17 to 28" to C&R. It is very common for us to go there and everyone will bring home there limit in the 16-17 inch range and better than half of us will come home with our trophy.

My personal best was at 29 just shy of the 30" line.

When Old Mill did their commercial on the english river and said it doesn't get any better than this, they were right.

Lake of the woods, Buffalo Bay has a 42" Northern that I threw back if anyone is looking fo a good sized toothy to go after.


----------



## Chris Schulz

7 lbs. on mille lacs. Ugliest fish ive ever seen


----------



## rap

8 lbs 10 oz. sakakawea.










there she goes!


----------



## bear05

Sadly enough i think i missed my one for the year this last weekend. My auger broke had to borrow someones which was a 8" hole compared to my ten. The walleye would not come up the hole for anything and after about a five minute fight he got off. Still a load of fun.

__________________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN


----------



## Lance Pardee

My biggest was 8lbs. 3½ozs. But the best part of the whole thing was that I caught 4 fish over 7lbs. in 4 consecutive drifts thru the same lil' basin in the river. My father all so caught 4 fish over 6lbs. inthe same 4 drifts, his largest of the day was 9lbs. 11¾ozs. Not bad for a couple of Iowa river bums. These were all caught out of the Mississippi River in Pool 14 right below the dam in a basin in the river by an island that not very many people know about, but the one's that do know about it love the place. Them big old 'Eyes just stack up in there like cord wood. All 8 of those fish were released to be caught another day. We did take home a limit of eaters though. Nuttin' better than fresh cold water Walleye fillets. These were all caught in the middle of January, (the last day the river was open enough to get up to the dam. It froze solid that night)


----------



## purepower

the best walleye i caught was a 7.4 lb that i was so proud of i caught it in the spring last year on the Jim River in a spot where only locals know when the fish are biting but we had fun caught our limit of 16 in 30 min. and caught and released 30 just a lil over 1 hr. our smallest was 2.0 lbs. we had so much fun that night.


----------



## Anas Strepera

I caught a 30.5" on lake of woods last winter. So far my biggest to date. :run:


----------



## ND decoy

14lb 5oz from Tobin (catch and release) and it wasn't the biggest one on our trip. My buddies was 15lb 3oz.

In North Dakota 29 3/4" (catch and release) was my biggest caught from the river just south of Bismarck.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

My biggest would be just under 6 pounds. Caught and released in the boundary waters.


----------



## ej4prmc

2 at 11lbs 15 oz. I am trying to beat 12lbs  . Both on ice from Lake Sakakawea, one in 88 and one in 2004


----------



## Quackkills9

26 inches on red lake, ice fishing and a couple 24's pulled out from different lakes.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum

It was 1982. We were camped at Brendle's Bay on Van Hook. My uncle and I were in a small aluminum boat. The sun had been up for about 45 minutes I suppose. I was only 12 years old, but I can remember this morning like it happened yesterday. I was reeling in what we thought was a snagged tree branch, and when I finally got the snag to the boat it flashed its green side to me, and started to struggle. I was so surprised that I dropped my fishing rod down in the bottom of the boat, and leaned over the side yelling "Holy Sh!t!" My uncle said, "Pick up your rod! Pick up your rod!" I reeled it in after an eternal struggle, and we kept fishing. We weighed it later. It was an 8.25 pounder. No photo, no nothing. Those fish were common back in those days. It was filleted and eaten. I did get a photo taken of the fillet though. I took it out of the freezer at home, and snapped one off. It is he only photo I have of that fish...or what was left of it. I would not let my mother cook, or throw that last fillet away for years. I sure wish I could look back and see the expression on my face back then. I put the photo in my photo album. Not much to look at, but it gives a general size to the fish. Stizo


----------



## sportsman18

Mine was about 7 1/2 to 8 pounds and measured 29 inchs about i recall. There is pictures of it on my photo album. Caught on Lake of the Woods in 1999. I am now 16 years of age making me 10 years when i caught it.


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum

I just surpassed my 8.25 walleye I caught when I was a kid. I caught a 30 inch, nine pound, spawned out walleye at 8:15 PM, Friday the 13th, 2005. Stizo : )[siteimg]1693[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1692[/siteimg]


----------



## Boy

NICE Fish Stizo. Way to go! Where did you pick that up at??

Looks like the one we lost Feb 19th on Audubon!!!!!
Congratulations, that is a beautiful fish.


----------



## BrdHunter

Caught my biggest this weekend on the opener. Gave the night fish a try and it payed off. A 27 inch 7 lb 6 oz eye. Caught it on Lake Miltona in Alex on a shiner.


----------



## goatboy

My buddy and I caught our biggest just hours apart this march, both 
15 lbers his was 34" mine was 33 1/2". 
Drove out to the Columbia river and fished for 2 days. We caught 2 15s, a 13 and an 11. Also three males over 9 lbs, those males were around 24" long talk about footballs!
On that first day we caught 26 fish with 24 of them going over 5 pounds!
Caught them all on jigs with nightcrawlers in depths 0f 25-60 feet.


----------



## northernwaterfowl

I had one day back in 93 that was outstanding....my brother....my dad...and I were at Van Hook and landed 6 walleyes over 7 pounds. The biggest one weighed in a 9 pound 8 ounces and one other one was just over 8. Amazing day.

Todd Siemers


----------



## goatboy

Here's a hawg, took a couple photos and she was released.


----------

